# Natalie - Wolfhound 11 weeks



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh... yes... sighthounds are truly unique! Not a breed you can drill. If they get it right once, move on to something else or they'll quickly fail to see the point, flip you the finger and get on with their lives. (Ask me how I know ... or just see the photo in my signature!)


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Too funny! I love checking to see the latest on Natalie. 
Sorry she's giving you a run for your money, but OH that FACE!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Shalva said:


> Here is miss Natalie... the longer we have her the more we realize how different she is.... I adore her attitude and temperament but she is honestly a challenge... she is hard to motivate and my dogs just think she is this evil thing from another planet... she plays kill where the others are more polite.. there is nothing polite about natalie and she has been told off a few times...She has gained 7 lbs in a week and has gotten part of the housebreaking thing but not totally...
> 
> I adore her but honestly she is making me a better trainer... she is not the easiest puppy I have ever had...


And this is why puppies are so da*n cute...:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Natalie, you are so cute. Now dont be so stubborn.


----------

